# Rock ID from the rock hounds.



## RedRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Had cabin fever Sunday and went riding in the hunting club. With the flooding we had after Christmas the landscape had changed drastically. I found this rock near the creek bank and loved the color. I tried to look up what it maybe but there were to many choices. I broke off a small piece and the whole stone is about 10X10X2.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like a piece of sedimentary rock with heavy iron oxide.


----------



## apoint (Feb 22, 2016)

Bacon well done


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2016)

Leaverite....................most of us old school rockhounds just leave 'er right there. 
But Scott, if you like it and can tote it to the truck, keep it. That's what rocks is all about.
You going to make it to Trackrock next month?


----------



## RedRyder (Feb 23, 2016)

I figured it out about an hour after I posted. My wife says my head is hard a rock so I feel a little kinship with it so I grabbed it.

Carl I still plan on being there. It will be Saturday and I am trying to get Denton to head up also. Thanks for confirmation on the ID.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2016)

You ought to see the pile I have out back...........


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 23, 2016)

RedRyder said:


> My wife says my head is hard a rock so I feel a little kinship with it so I grabbed it.
> .



lol , if that be the case I would have no room left for grass on the farm ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2016)

From what I can see in the pic, it's metaquartzite. A lot of the Stanley points around here are made from that red quartzite.


----------

